# Deputy Sheriff Jeff Watson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Jeff Watson*

St. Charles Parish Sheriff's Office, Louisiana

End of Watch: Sunday, August 4, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 12 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 8/4/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Jeff Watson was killed in an automobile crash while responding to an assistance call from another officer at approximately 8:45 pm.

He was traveling on Paul Maillard Road with his emergency lights activated when an oncoming vehicle attempted to make a left turn in front of him onto Post Drive. Deputy Watson, who was not wearing a seatbelt at the time, attempted to avoid a collision but swideswiped the vehicle and then struck another vehicle head-on.

The occupants of the other vehicles all suffered injuries.

Deputy Watson had served with the St. Charles Parish Sheriff's Office for 12 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Greg Champagne
St. Charles Parish Sheriff's Office
260 Judge Edward Dufresne Pkwy
Luling, LA 70070

Phone: (985) 783-1280

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21810-deputy-sheriff-jeff-watson#ixzz2b8H0q2Fy


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Watson


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Watson


----------

